# Japanese Sex



## kruizer (Feb 26, 2020)

_A Japanese couple is arguing about how to perform highly erotic sex
.Husband: "Sukitaki. Mojitaka!"
Wife replies: "Kowanini! Mowi janakpa!"
Husband says angrily: "Toka a anji rodi roumiyakoo!"
Wife, on her knees, literally begging: "
MimiNakoundinda tinkouji!"
Husband shouts angrily: "Na miaou kina Timkouji!"

I can’t believe you just sat there trying to read this!
You don’t know any Japanese!
You'll read anything as long as it’s about sex....
Sometimes I worry about you lot. You're in need of serious help!_


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey Google Translate...


----------



## kruizer (Feb 26, 2020)

Yeah, so what does it say?


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 26, 2020)

That's the joke.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 26, 2020)

Good one! RAY


----------



## zwiller (Feb 26, 2020)

*Search Results*
*Translation Result*
Japanese

English

Suki taki




Favorite waterfall


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2020)

Just an old man with wishfull thinking.

Warren


----------



## ofelles (Feb 26, 2020)

you got me!


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 26, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Just an old man with wishfull thinking.
> 
> Warren


A guy can dream
can't he ?


----------

